# question about different seat stay rack braze-ons



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Are the rack braze-ons like the ones on the outside of the Salsa Fargo seat stays less versatile than the ones on the brown Surly Cross Check?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Not really. Unless you really want to mount the struts to the inside of the mounts on the Cross-Check.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wouldn't think so... you can usually bend the attachment strut


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, that's what I was thinking. The Salsa version just looks so much cleaner. I wonder why more builders don't do it. Maybe it's more involved or there is more risk weakening the seat stay?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I wonder why more builders don't do it. Maybe it's more involved or there is more risk weakening the seat stay?


That is almost certainly the case -- higher production costs, another QC hurdle.

Benefit(?) of the brazed on version is that it can be cooked off if you don't want rack mounts.


----------

